# Please Tell Me Again How U Intend to Pass Out Food Care Packages .....



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is almost enough to make abortion a reasonable option. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is why I don't shop on Black Friday!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Armed guards at the back of each semi-trailer to protect the food packages. 3-5 days without food will turn normal people into what is seen in the picture.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My favorite Black Friday activity: Sleeping in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did shop today but right from this key board. I purchase that really had little to do with black Friday


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent point @Illini Warrior.

In a SHTF scenario, this X 10 will be what we'll see.

Be Prepared People, Be Prepared.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*B*lack *F*ridays *M*atter


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only thing I intend to hand out weighs, 55GR, 62GR, 150GR or 180GR.


----------



## Kat404 (Nov 24, 2016)

That's really insane. And sad.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The only thing I intend to hand out weighs, 55GR, 62GR, 150GR or 180GR.


SOCOM, where is your Christmas spirit? You want everyone to be involved in the giving.

Let the kids hand out some 40gr and the elders that can't see so well anymore hand out the 1 oz + "presents"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> SOCOM, where is your Christmas spirit? You want everyone to be involved in the giving.
> 
> Let the kids hand out some 40gr and the elders that can't see so well anymore hand out the 1 oz + "presents"


Your right, lets make the kids all singers with them spreading HV stingers.

And the giving elders jolly, with them giving a buck and bally volley.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Please Tell Me Again How U Intend to Pass Out Food Care Packages .....*I"M NOT*

SOCOM42 hit the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Are prices that much better on Black Friday? 10% off isn't worth dealing with a bunch of stupid people. 
I've always avoided large stores the post-Thanksgiving weekend. 

But the point is made. I'd feel bad for the National Guard if they had to hand out food in the cities.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> .......... I'd feel bad for the National Guard if they had to hand out food in the cities.


If they were smart, they'd drop it from a Chinook................


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coming to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

It is crazy that the retailers encourage that just to get people in the door. Just like the mobs that gather when new Jordan's are released.

Why not offer tickets for the hottest selling items in the parking lot, then have reasonable mark downs on other stuff to keep the peace. I think that is how some electronic outlets were doing it when hot new products were released, not that a bunch of nerdy white and asian guys are all that prone to mob violence.

Do they really make more money in the long run? I doubt it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sonya said:


> It is crazy that the retailers encourage that just to get people in the door. Just like the mobs that gather when new Jordan's are released.
> 
> Why not offer tickets for the hottest selling items in the parking lot, then have reasonable mark downs on other stuff to keep the peace. I think that is how some electronic outlets were doing it when hot new products were released, not that a bunch of nerdy white and asian guys are all that prone to mob violence.
> 
> Do they really make more money in the long run? I doubt it.


I'm surprised that an employee has not sued the stores for putting them in dangerous situations, maybe some have but I don't recall.

As far as making money on Black Friday, I'm sure most stores do. Its about Cash Flow, Inventory Turns, Rebates that they receive etc. That $89 tv from China probably costs the store $24.99...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not in my plan to pass out any preps . I really don't want to have to shoot anyone over my preps , if I have to I will . I watched the video and I did see just what type of people that are acting like animals , they are the ones that will not last a week in a SHTF . We have a very small group here that we will stick together when need be . So everyone that is looking for a hand out they best be looking at the government , just like they are doing now .


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I'm surprised that an employee has not sued the stores for putting them in dangerous situations, maybe some have but I don't recall.
> 
> As far as making money on Black Friday, I'm sure most stores do. Its about Cash Flow, Inventory Turns, Rebates that they receive etc. That $89 tv from China probably costs the store $24.99...


A walmart employee was trampled to death a few years ago. The crowd was banging on the doors, and when the doors didn't open soon enough they broke them down and crushed an employee.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> It's not in my plan to pass out any preps . I really don't want to have to shoot anyone over my preps , if I have to I will . I watched the video and I did see just what type of people that are acting like animals , they are the ones that will not last a week in a SHTF . We have a very small group here that we will stick together when need be . So everyone that is looking for a hand out they best be looking at the government , just like they are doing now .


I would likely hand out some piddly thing, like ramen if the neighbors came by. I don't know my neighbors so it would be an opportunity to get info on them, and also to claim to be near starving myself, and appear to be a nice soft hearted person.

Initial plan would be to act scared and defenseless, that way if they come back to steal my chickens in the dead of night they won't expect much resistance and will be easier to kill. The chickens and dogs are not the slightest bit stealth, we are the noisiest house for half a mile in either direction so it would surely attract some attention.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sonya said:


> I would likely hand out some piddly thing, like ramen if the neighbors came by. I don't know my neighbors so it would be an opportunity to get info on them, and also to claim to be near starving myself, and appear to be a nice soft hearted person.
> 
> Initial plan would be to act scared and defenseless, that way if they come back to steal my chickens in the dead of night they won't expect much resistance and will be easier to kill. The chickens and dogs are not the slightest bit stealth, we are the noisiest house for half a mile in either direction so it would surely attract some attention.


There are lots of way to protect your self , " as we talked about " . I wouldn't give in to anyone .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Wonderful Christian spirit all of you. Lies, plotting ways to kill your less fortunate neighbor, . You all better hope that it's not one of your loved ones that is stranded far from your homebase with little or next to nothing other than a vehicle and cash to get home.

Or do you all expect that someone (with a good heart - a samaritan) to help your kinfolk out.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good video, what it shows is how fast the breakdown of our society, if/when a SHTF should occur. This is just people fighting for junk, imagine if they were fighting for the last of the easy food?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Wonderful Christian spirit all of you. Lies, plotting ways to kill your less fortunate neighbor, . You all better hope that it's not one of your loved ones that is stranded far from your homebase with little or next to nothing other than a vehicle and cash to get home.
> 
> Or do you all expect that someone (with a good heart - a samaritan) to help your kinfolk out.


A short term disaster is one thing, if folks expect it to be resolved in a couple of weeks then sure, help folks out.

But I assume we are talking about a long term disaster (emp or the like) where actual starvation is a real concern. If that is the case what are you going to do with those needy neighbors? Keep feeding them like pets? And what happens when more and more keep showing up?

I don't have a year or two's worth of food, if I had a huge stockpile I would be happy to feed a couple of carefully selected mercenaries but I am not in a position to do that. If they try to prey on me or mine I will do my best to dispatch them into the afterlife and then I will butcher them for animal feed. And no, I am not Christian.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, some here speak about helping out their fellow man, a Christian thing to do, yes, also but maybe.

As Sonya points out, do you keep feeding others when you have no idea how long an incident will last?

Your first responsibility is to your family, regardless the length of an event.

Those same people who are looking for a handout, had every opportunity to prepare like you (we) have had.

When someone who paid greens fees, did Club Med, now wants me to feed them??? F'K them, my family comes first.

Let them eat slices of quad tires and drink the oil from their 100HP outboard engines, or perhaps a sandwich from their used airline tickets.

Just another redistribution of wealth in my opinion, I worked long and hard to pay for my stores, only my family gets them.

I don't look to anyone for anything, or expect anything from outside of this family either.

NO, I DON'T HAVE ANY EXTRA FOOD OR OTHER THINGS, I have no idea how long an event will last, so I have nothing to spare.

Talk about the Christian thing to do, look at all the billions of dollars we have given to people in other countries after a natural disaster,

With all the Christian benevolence extended to them, they still hate us!!!!

None of them send help here when we have a disaster, do you know of any? 

It is a one way street from us to them, they say thanks sucker.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Well it is not just the people that are idiots it is the damn stores for feeding this bs making the special snow flake zombie generation think this is the only sale time of the whole year just to make money you want to save and snag some real deals wait til after Christmas clearance sales.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Talk about the Christian thing to do, look at all the billions of dollars we have given to people in other countries after a natural disaster,
> 
> With all the Christian benevolence extended to them, they still hate us!!!!
> 
> ...


After Katrina many many foreign countries offered aid, including poor countries like Afghanistan. In many poor countries, especially middle eastern countries, the people hate the US government not the American people (they often hate their own governments, therefore they see the government and the citizens as two separate entities).

The US government didn't take them up on it, and often turned away direct offers of help. Fact is the US government didn't lack supplies or money, just the ability to manage the problem.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_response_to_Hurricane_Katrina


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Out at my Bol you would be stupid to wander that far out just to get a days worth care package. Now if I am on the move it would depend on the situation. Plotting to kill my neighbors? There are no neighbors out there for 100 miles or so. The point I think some are referring to is this- I stocked up for how many years I planned and prepared for how long? now these jackbutmunchazz jokers who have done nothing but suck our country down and spent their hard earned cash on the latest fashion, expensive cell phones and flashy fancy cars expect me to give them a hand out? Sure 1 oz at a time.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> This is almost enough to make abortion a reasonable option. What a bunch of idiots.


No, all babies are beautiful and these aren't babies. More like hungry dogs. I hate what Christmas has become.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Annie said:


> No, all babies are beautiful and these aren't babies. More like hungry dogs. I hate what Christmas has become.


Annie...in the spirit of Hope and humility I would say this...Christmas is what it has always been.... we and those like us know what it is... but the people of the world...they don't celebrate Christmas....they celebrate selfishness...as is indicative of human nature as the bible says we are.....

you can't blame an animal for being an animal...only bask in joy at the animals that act in ways contrary to their instinctive nature suggests...


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Annie...in the spirit of Hope and humility I would say this...Christmas is what it has always been.... we and those like us know what it is... but the people of the world...they don't celebrate Christmas....they celebrate selfishness...as is indicative of human nature as the bible says we are.....
> 
> you can't blame an animal for being an animal...only bask in joy at the animals that act in ways contrary to their instinctive nature suggests...







And as an adult...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sonya said:


> A short term disaster is one thing, if folks expect it to be resolved in a couple of weeks then sure, help folks out.
> 
> But I assume we are talking about a long term disaster (emp or the like) where actual starvation is a real concern. If that is the case what are you going to do with those needy neighbors? Keep feeding them like pets? And what happens when more and more keep showing up?
> 
> I don't have a year or two's worth of food, if I had a huge stockpile I would be happy to feed a couple of carefully selected mercenaries but I am not in a position to do that. If they try to prey on me or mine I will do my best to dispatch them into the afterlife and then I will butcher them for animal feed. And no, I am not Christian.


just don't get tripped up by the "short term" .... the word you'll be getting will be gooberment - federal, state, county, local - no difference - they'll be intentionally lying if they know how bad it really is ....

and then you always depend on complications - that's likely to be other SHTFs compounding on top or in conjunction with the initial original SHTF .... something US domestic and nationwide could go international and uber bad bad bad in a finger snap ....

unless the SHTF has a definite timetable with a determined termination date - gird for the worst and act accordingly - go into survival mode and kick in the self sufficiency plan ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sonya said:


> After Katrina many many foreign countries offered aid, including poor countries like Afghanistan. In many poor countries, especially middle eastern countries, the people hate the US government not the American people (they often hate their own governments, therefore they see the government and the citizens as two separate entities).
> 
> The US government didn't take them up on it, and often turned away direct offers of help. Fact is the US government didn't lack supplies or money, just the ability to manage the problem.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_response_to_Hurricane_Katrina


Thanks for the enlightenment.

Never saw anything related to anyone from outside offering help.

How many were serious?

How many had received millions from us in the past and were buying insurance for future events?

With the billions spent by FEMA, they should have had everything they needed.

IMHO, FEMA has failed in every respect on every occasion, with the exception of waste and patronage.

I don't think they are geared for disaster operations as much as they are geared for population control in coordination with DHS.

At least a third of those nation were rebuilt by us under the Marshal plan after WW2 ended.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Thanks for the enlightenment.
> 
> Never saw anything related to anyone from outside offering help.
> 
> ...


don't know about any Middle East countries - other than Israel - offering aid after any US disaster .... remember plenty of the Muslim type countries claiming it was Allah's revenge of the impure USA that Katrina hit - I think there was dance-a-thon on the Left Bank again with the peaceful Palestinians ....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Thanks for the enlightenment.
> 
> Never saw anything related to anyone from outside offering help.
> 
> ...


Several countries sent planes full of tents, water purifiers and other supplies. I believe Canada, China, India, France, Belgium and several others did. Others offered to send teams of doctors, divers or other specialists. In some cases the US turned down offers for manpower, but then later asked that they come.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It would depend on the type of disaster but anything short of an invasion by either, I believe both Russia and China would offer assistance believing they could exert some influence.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

inceptor said:


> It would depend on the type of disaster but anything short of an invasion by either, I believe both Russia and China would offer assistance believing they could exert some influence.


If we were every hit with an EMP I do believe China and maybe Russia would come to offer "aid" a few months later, after most of our population was dead. At that point it would be theirs for the taking.

Other countries may try to deliver aid sooner but it probably wouldn't work out too well for them, anything other than simple air drops would require a strong military presence just to keep their aid workers safe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sonya said:


> If we were every hit with an EMP I do believe China and maybe Russia would come to offer "aid" a few months later, after most of our population was dead. At that point it would be theirs for the taking.
> 
> Other countries may try to deliver aid sooner but it probably wouldn't work out too well for them, anything other than simple air drops would require a strong military presence just to keep their aid workers safe.


Agreed. And who's to say one if not both were behind it?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Agreed. And who's to say one if not both were behind it?


a couple of weeks ago when nuclear war was a real concern I thought about that. Russia and China are allies now, and while China wouldn't like to see it's best customer blown to smitherines they would probably go along with Russia if they could take some or most of the land/resources a year or two later.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sonya said:


> a couple of weeks ago when nuclear war was a real concern I thought about that. Russia and China are allies now, and while China wouldn't like to see it's best customer blown to smitherines they would probably go along with Russia if they could take some or most of the land/resources a year or two later.


And China needs the extra food production capabilities.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Wonderful Christian spirit all of you. Lies, plotting ways to kill your less fortunate neighbor, . You all better hope that it's not one of your loved ones that is stranded far from your homebase with little or next to nothing other than a vehicle and cash to get home.
> 
> Or do you all expect that someone (with a good heart - a samaritan) to help your kinfolk out.





Sonya said:


> A short term disaster is one thing, if folks expect it to be resolved in a couple of weeks then sure, help folks out.
> 
> But I assume we are talking about a long term disaster (emp or the like) where actual starvation is a real concern. If that is the case what are you going to do with those needy neighbors? Keep feeding them like pets? And what happens when more and more keep showing up?
> 
> I don't have a year or two's worth of food, if I had a huge stockpile I would be happy to feed a couple of carefully selected mercenaries but I am not in a position to do that. If they try to prey on me or mine I will do my best to dispatch them into the afterlife and then I will butcher them for animal feed. And no, I am not Christian.





SOCOM42 said:


> Well, some here speak about helping out their fellow man, a Christian thing to do, yes, also but maybe.
> 
> As Sonya points out, do you keep feeding others when you have no idea how long an incident will last?
> 
> ...


Before welfare became a government pacifier the churches helped out the people in need of food. To keep my OPSEC, if a long term event happened then I would probably not give out any food to the needy. I would tell them to go to what ever church that was issuing food. I would tell them that I barely have anything for my family as it is, then secretly I would help out the church that had food pantry's or free dinner events. I would do what I can but to a point. Most importantly I would follow my heart and try to hear Gods instructions.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Are prices that much better on Black Friday? 10% off isn't worth dealing with a bunch of stupid people.
> I've always avoided large stores the post-Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> But the point is made. I'd feel bad for the National Guard if they had to hand out food in the cities.


Thank God that I live in a rural area of Michigan. My closes Walmart is in Cadillac. People do not act this way. Yes you can get some pretty good deals. My daughter and her boy friend just bought a house so we bought them a Black Friday Walmart special 55" 4K LED for $298.00. With all the stores that my wife and I visited (I was forced to participate) we started to shop around 8am Thursday and didn't get done until Friday around 1am. Then back at it Friday 5 am until around 1pm then I had to go help a national guard/correction officer buddy move and that lasted until 10pm. Talk about being tired.

Besides the normal presents some of the good stuff we got were 4ga jumper cables for $6.00, two 1000 lumen and two 2000 lumen flashlights around $18. each, solar powered motion activated security light that was around $17. something. I wanted more but the wife said no. My plan for a serious SHTF/WROL event is to put motion activated lights out into the wood line around my house. I already have some C battery powered motion activated lights in storage.

As far as the national guard handing out food to the unruly. If they feel their life is in jeopardy they wont hesitate to shoot a few people to get them under control or at least tear gas the shit out of them. I know I would not have a problem with it. Back when I was doing riot control training. They basically taught that if your life is in danger then defend it. Usually the guard will operate with at least one police officer with them so the cop will give guidance also.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Several countries sent planes full of tents, water purifiers and other supplies. I believe Canada, China, India, France, Belgium and several others did. Others offered to send teams of doctors, divers or other specialists. In some cases the US turned down offers for manpower, but then later asked that they come.


don't forget Mexico - they were very proud of their mobilization of an army medical unit .... it was the first foreign deployment since WW2 or so ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Annie...in the spirit of Hope and humility I would say this...Christmas is what it has always been.... we and those like us know what it is... but the people of the world...they don't celebrate Christmas....they celebrate selfishness...as is indicative of human nature as the bible says we are.....
> 
> you can't blame an animal for being an animal...only bask in joy at the animals that act in ways contrary to their instinctive nature suggests...


Thanks. Still keeping the faith there bud.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

